# OU: Knuth DRIM-30S Knee Mill/Drill - $750 San Fernando Valley, CA



## darkzero (Jan 23, 2020)

Knuth DRIM-30S Drill Press / Milling Machine for Sale in Los Angeles, CA - OfferUp
					

Used (normal wear), Knuth DRIM-30S Drill Press / Milling Machine  31-1/2” x 9-1/2” Table  Accepts R8 collets  3 phase/220v power required  1.5HP Motor  Manufactured in 2003  Mill Drill machine is in used condition  Includes 6” workholding vise w/360 degree swivel plate, 3-axis Astron digital...




					offerup.com


----------

